# Top eliquid shortlist 2014 - Fruit SA



## Tom (23/10/14)

This will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top eliquid 2014.

Here every member will get the opportunity to name up to 3 eliquids in one posting.
*The posting can be edited until the final date (please no double post to keep this tidy!)*.

After that date the 10 most named juices will enter a poll to finally decide which one is the most liked ejuice in SA.

If you cannot classify a juice directly to a category, i.e. Whirling Dervish is a tobacco custard vape, and would classify for either Dessert or Tobacco....you can decide which flavour is more dominant. At the time when juices get counted for the final poll there will be only one category for a "mixed flavour" juice....where it received most nominations.

The final day for the shortlist will be 30.11.2014!

Go for it!


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/10/14)

VapeKing - Rasberry Rush
Lekka Vapours - Mixed Berry
Skyblu - Black Cherry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (23/10/14)

Vapemob- papa smurf
Vapemob- intense Mango


----------



## Metal Liz (23/10/14)

1. Just B Green Apple
2. Just B Peach & Apricot
3. Just B Maartjie


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

Sky Blue Baked Apple


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/10/14)

Just B - Naartjie
Just B - Mango
VM - Peach Rooibos


----------



## Silver (23/10/14)

1) VK Pina Colada
2) VK Grape Soda
3) VM Strawberry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/10/14)

VM - berry blaze
LV - mixed berry
Just B - cherry fizz pop


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/14)

Just B Naartjie 
eCiggies Wild Black Cherry


----------



## Arctus (23/10/14)

1. Craft Vapour - Pining Juliette
2. Sky Blue - Baked Apple


----------



## KieranD (23/10/14)

Just B Cherry Fizz Pop
Just B Naartjie
Just B Green Apple


----------



## KimH (23/10/14)

LV Mixed Berry


----------



## Andre (23/10/14)

VM Berry Blaze
Just B Naartjie
VM Passion Peach


----------



## Paulie (23/10/14)

Justb - N/Maartjie


----------



## Marzuq (23/10/14)

VM - smurfette 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyphen (24/10/14)

Vapour Mountain - Berry Blaze
Vapour Mountain - Peach2Rooibos 
Vapemob - Cherry Bomb


----------



## Dr Phil (24/10/14)

Vapeking kiwi 

Vapeking mango

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## si_wayne (24/10/14)

1. Craft Vapour - Wild Wibbery


----------



## Necropolis (24/10/14)

Just B Peach & Apricot
Just B Berry


----------



## ESH (24/10/14)

1: VapeKing Rasbery Rush
2: Vape Elixer - BeetleJuice
3: VapeKing - Mixed Berries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

1. Vapour Mountain - Strawberry


----------



## Mklops (28/10/14)

Lekka Vapors- Mixed Berry
VaporMountain- Passion Peach


----------



## Tom (30/10/14)

push for the "New Posts" so that nobody overlooks the voting threads


----------



## johan (30/10/14)

1. VM - Peach Rooibos
2. VM - Berry Blaze
3. I don't have a 3'rd one


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

1. Craft Vapor - Wild Wiberry
2. Vape Elixir - Stardust
3. Vapour Mountain - Passion Peach


----------



## Eti1 (8/11/14)

VM Berry Blaze

Sent on the line


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

*Dear forum members, if you have not done so already, please get your top 3 nominations in*
Even if you only have one juice or two to nominate - you dont need 3

There are 10 categories in total. 5 flavour profiles for Local and 5 for International
Find the relevant thread and post your nominations

You can find all the relevant threads here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/top_liquid/

Please support this. It will be SA's first Top E-Liquid Survey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike_E (8/11/14)

1. VM - Berry Blaze
2. VM - Passion Peach
3. VM - Peach2 Rooibos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (8/11/14)

1: lekka vapors strapple mint
2: vm peach 2 rooibos
3: lekka vapours elvis breakfast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/14)

1. VM - Pineapple
2. VM - Strawberry
3. VM - Litchi


----------



## Matuka (9/11/14)

VM4
VM Berry Blaze
Dekang Coffee


----------



## keeganvaper (9/11/14)

Lekker vapes- mixed berries!


----------



## RATZ (9/11/14)

1-Just B mango
2-Just B naartjie


----------



## WHITELABEL (9/11/14)

1. Vk gummiberry
2. CV wiberry
3. Just b apple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (9/11/14)

SkyBlue Strawberry Snap
SkyBlue Strawberry


----------



## yuganp (20/11/14)

1. Vape King Grape Soda
2. Vape King Pina Coloda
3. Sky Blue Cherry Cola

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pravs (20/11/14)

1. Vapour Mountain - Peach Rooibos
2. Vapour Mountain - Berry Blaze
3. Just B - Naartjie


----------



## Skobbejak (20/11/14)

Skyblue, black cherry
2. Vape elixir incognito


----------



## El Capitan (21/11/14)

Craft Vapour - Wild Wiberry
Vape King - Berry Rush
Craft Vapour - Melon on the Rocks


----------

